# crucificar a língua portuguesa



## Alacritas

Olá pessoal!

Eu acabo de ver uma vídeo no Youtube (ainda não posso pôr links no WordReference), que se chama "Hilter reage à derrota do Benfica com o Braga na Liga Europa". Foi mesmo engraçado, mas havia algumas coisas que não percebi. Por exemplo, disseram "Vamos crucificar o Jesus de uma vez por todas, da mesma forma que ele crucifica a lingua portuguesa." 

Sei que Jorge Jesus é o treinador do Benfica, e que essa piada é um trocadilho com Jesus e crucificar, pois, mas o que não percebo é porque dizem que crucifica a lingua portuguesa.

Então procurei alguns vídeos de Jorge Jesus falando (falar?) e encontrei uma entrevista dele com o Bruno Nogueira (ele é tão engraçado!). Chama-se "Jorge Jesus - parte 1 - LADO B"; então ele também estava a fazer piada do Jesus, tipo, quando ele disse "Porquê é que você faz-me essa pregunta", o Nogueira respondeu dizendo que essa frase estava errada. Não sei porquê (talvez devería ser "Porquê é que você me faz esse pregunta?"). De qualquer modo, também tinha uma palavra que não é português, "connotagem"...talvez queria decir "conotação"? Também não sei com isso. 

Então a minha pregunta é, porquê dizem que o Jorge Jesus não fala bem? E só porque tem um vocabulário um pouco...singular? Ou também há outras razões? Parece-me que ele é português então é um pouco surpreendente que não saiba (conheça?) a sua própria língua.

Obrigado por ter lido todo isso...haha foi um pouco longe!

Alacritas

PS Seria óptimo se vocês puderem (podiam? pudessem?) correger os meus errores de linguagem. Obrigado!


----------



## englishmania

Sim, conheço o vídeo "do" Hitler e é muito engraçado. E essa piada tem a ver com o facto de Jorge Jesus dar alguns erros na língua portuguesa/dar pontapés na gramática/dizer coisas cómicas/dar umas calinadas. Pessoalmente, também acho que a sua própria pronúncia/maneira de falar contribui para a comicidade.

Quanto ao vídeo do Bruno Nogueira, "Porque é que você faz-me essa pergunta?" correctamente seria "Porque é que você _me _faz essa pergunta?"; "conotagem" seria "conotação". 

O facto de ser português não significa que se domine a língua. Quantos pontapés na gramática ouvimos/lemos todos os dias...


----------



## okporip

Alacritas said:


> o que não percebo é *por que* dizem que crucifica a lingua portuguesa.
> 
> quando ele disse "*Por que* é que você faz-me essa pregunta", o Nogueira respondeu dizendo que essa frase estava errada. Não sei *por quê* (talvez *deveria* ser "*Por que* é que você me faz esse *pergunta*?").
> 
> Então a minha *pergunta* é *por que* dizem que o Jorge Jesus não fala bem?
> 
> Obrigado por ter lido *tudo* isso...haha foi um pouco *longo*!
> 
> Alacritas
> 
> PS Seria óptimo* se vocês *pudessem* *corrigir* os meus *erros* de linguagem. Obrigado!



* se não me engano, pelo novo acordo ortográfico passa a "ótimo" (como já se escrevia antes do acordo no Brasil), mas não tenho certeza - e tenho certeza de que, mesmo se for assim, muitos portugueses preferirão continuar a escrever "óptimo"...


----------



## coolbrowne

Esta é uma construção interessante:





englishmania said:


> ...Jorge Jesus dar alguns erros na língua portuguesa...


É comum em Portugal? No Brasil *cometem*-se erros e, às vezes "_fazem_-se" erros ou pode alguém _cair_ _em_ erro, mas nunca vi "_dar_ erro" (em uma construção diferente, algo pode _dar *em* erro_, isto é resultar em algo errado).

Obrigado


----------



## englishmania

Sim, usa-se.


----------



## coolbrowne

Obrigado, *englishmania*


englishmania said:


> Sim, usa-se.


Aprendi mais uma. Este foro é ó(p)timo!


----------



## englishmania

De nada!


----------



## Alacritas

Segundo o sítio que deu o englishmania, usamos "dar erros" acerca da linguagem; também se pode usar "fazer erros" nesses contextos?

E eu vi no (o?) grupo de Facebook que deixou (afixou?) o englishmania, "Eu dou menos calinadas na Língua Portuguesa que o Jorge Jesus". Alguém poderia explicar-me porquê são erros os seguintes: 

«Quero aproveitar para dedicar esta vitória a todos os motocards da Amadora que vieram até aqui» *aproveitar significa "take advantage of, profit", então é isso o erro nessa frase? ou talvez "os motocards da Amadora que vieram até aqui"? Parece-me estranha, essa frase, porque penso que não são os motocards que vieram, são as pessoas que os têm...*

«Estamos a tratar do processo de neutralização do Verona» *talvez porque "neutralizaçã" é um eufemismo para "matar a alguém?"*

«É um assunto do forno interno do clube» *forno interno? "internal oven"? o quê?! que quer dizer aqui?*

"Eu conheço 3 Ésleys." *???*

"Pró ano se puder ganhar a Champinhons Ligue, não vou hesitar 2 vezes." *nem sei...*

[Sobre a suspensão de Javi Garcia] "Temo-la que a aceitar." *Não sei, mas acho que quer dizer "Temo que a aceitarem" ...?*

"Dependentemente de quem nos sair no sorteio, vamos ver o que fazemos" *como sair num sorteio? sorteio não é "raffle, lottery"? que quer dizer aqui?*

"Vamos contribuir, como toda a gente sabe, para uma causa que é uma tristeza!" *?*

"O que importa é estarmos aqui todos com um espírito de sentimento" *é "espírito de sentimento" que é errado aqui? *

"Foi os jogos em que a equipa superou-se!" (sobre os confrontos com o Everton) *?*

"O Benfica não joga nos túneles." *pois claro...ninguém joga nos túneles...que quer dizer o nosso amigo aqui?*

"Vamos a Antenas confiantes que podemos ganhar (ao AEK)." *??*

"O BATE (Borisov) pertence a um futebol dos ex-países de leste." *quer dizer os países que faziam antes parte do União Soviética?*

"Liga portuguesa é parecida com a italiana." *isso parece-me correcto...*

"Formatilizamos o plantel para esta época." *formatilizar?? plantel??*

"Agradecemos a todos os sócios e a todos os associados." *são sinónimos?*

"Há muita ponto pela frente" *nem percebo esta...*

Obrigado a todos!



PS Obrigado okporip por as correções!


----------



## englishmania

Não sei em que contexto foram proferidas estas frases, portanto vou responder consoante o que me parece.





> «Quero aproveitar para dedicar esta vitória a todos os motocards da Amadora que vieram até aqui»  Penso que seriam os _motards_.
> 
> «Estamos a tratar do processo de neutralização do Verona»   naturalização
> 
> «É um assunto do forno interno do clube»  foro interno
> 
> "Eu conheço 3 Ésleys." Não sei a que se refere.
> 
> "Pró ano se puder ganhar a Champinhons Ligue, não vou hesitar 2 vezes." "hesitar duas vezes"  e a forma como pronuncia "Champions League"
> 
> [Sobre a suspensão de Javi Garcia] "Temo-la que a aceitar." O que está incorrecto é a pronominalização: Temo-la que a aceitar. Deveria ser temos de/que aceitá-la/de a aceitar.
> 
> "Dependentemente de quem nos sair no sorteio, vamos ver o que fazemos"
> Dependendo/Consoante/Conforme
> Sorteio refere-se ao momento em que se "são escolhidas" as equipas que se vão defrontar em jogos. Faz-se por sorteio; tira-se à sorte.
> 
> "Vamos contribuir, como toda a gente sabe, para uma causa que é uma tristeza!" *?* Ahaha não sei quando o disse; não faz sentido. Possivelmente queria dizer que a causa estava relacionada com algo triste que aconteceu.
> 
> "O que importa é estarmos aqui todos com um espírito de sentimento" *é "espírito de sentimento" que é errado aqui? *sim
> 
> "Foi os jogos em que a equipa superou-se!" (sobre os confrontos com o Everton) *?* Foram os jogos em que a equipa se superou. Nem sei se é só a questão gramatical ou o próprio sentido da declaração - não sei o que se passou com o Everton.
> 
> "O Benfica não joga nos túneles."
> Foi um caso polémico no futebol português. De qualquer maneira: túnel>túneis
> 
> "Vamos a Antenas confiantes que podemos ganhar (ao AEK)." *??*
> Atenas; (confiantes de que)
> 
> "O BATE (Borisov) pertence a um futebol dos ex-países de leste." *quer dizer os países que faziam antes parte do União Soviética?*Parece-me que o problema foi ter dito "ex".  E a frase podia estar mais bem construída.
> 
> "Liga portuguesa é parecida com a italiana."
> Provavelmente pelo conteúdo.
> 
> "Formatilizamos o plantel para esta época." *formatilizar?? plantel??
> *Formatilizar não existe. Plantel é a equipa, está correcto.
> 
> "Agradecemos a todos os sócios e a todos os associados." *são sinónimos?* Sim.
> 
> "Há muita ponto pela frente"
> Muito ponto/muitos pontos


----------



## Audie

Englishmania, facilite a vida dos ceguetas, por favor. Bote uma corzinha um pouquinho mais contrastante nas suas preciosas explicações, por caridade.


----------



## okporip

Alacritas said:


> PS Obrigado okporip por as correções!



De nada. E, para não perder a oportunidade: "*pelas *correções".

Por + o -> pelo
Por + a -> pela
Por + os -> pelos
Por + as -> pelas

Essas contrações são "obrigatórias" (quero dizer: nenhum falante nativo do português deixa de praticá-las, seja na fala ou na escrita).


----------



## Vanda

Audierunt said:


> Englishmania, facilite a vida dos ceguetas, por favor. Bote uma corzinha um pouquinho mais contrastante nas suas preciosas explicações, por caridade.


Desde que não seja vermelho, pelo amor de Deus! Doem as vistas!


----------



## englishmania

Já não consigo editar o_ post_.



> «Quero aproveitar para dedicar esta vitória a todos os motocards da Amadora que vieram até aqui»  Penso que seriam os _motards_.
> 
> «Estamos a tratar do processo de neutralização do Verona»   naturalização
> 
> «É um assunto do forno interno do clube»  foro interno
> 
> "Eu conheço 3 Ésleys." Não sei a que se refere.
> 
> "Pró ano se puder ganhar a Champinhons Ligue, não vou hesitar 2 vezes." "hesitar duas vezes"  e a forma como pronuncia "Champions League"
> 
> [Sobre a suspensão de Javi Garcia] "Temo-la que a aceitar." O que está incorrecto é a pronominalização: Temo-la que a aceitar. Deveria ser temos de/que aceitá-la/de a aceitar.
> 
> "Dependentemente de quem nos sair no sorteio, vamos ver o que fazemos"
> Dependendo/Consoante/Conforme
> Sorteio refere-se ao momento em que se "são escolhidas" as equipas que  se vão defrontar em jogos. Faz-se por sorteio; tira-se à sorte.
> 
> "Vamos contribuir, como toda a gente sabe, para uma causa que é uma tristeza!" *?* Ahaha  não sei quando o disse; não faz sentido. Possivelmente queria dizer que  a causa estava relacionada com algo triste que aconteceu.
> 
> "O que importa é estarmos aqui todos com um espírito de sentimento" *é "espírito de sentimento" que é errado aqui?*sim
> 
> "Foi os jogos em que a equipa superou-se!" (sobre os confrontos com o Everton) *?*Foram os jogos em que a equipa se superou. Nem sei se é só a questão gramatical ou o próprio sentido da declaração - não sei o que se passou com o Everton.
> 
> "O Benfica não joga nos túneles."
> Foi um caso polémico no futebol português. De qualquer maneira: túnel>túneis
> 
> "Vamos a Antenas confiantes que podemos ganhar (ao AEK)." *??*
> Atenas; (confiantes de que)
> 
> "O BATE (Borisov) pertence a um futebol dos ex-países de leste." *quer dizer os países que faziam antes parte do União Soviética?*Parece-me que o problema foi ter dito "ex".  E a frase podia estar mais bem construída.
> 
> "Liga portuguesa é parecida com a italiana."
> Provavelmente pelo conteúdo.
> 
> "Formatilizamos o plantel para esta época." *formatilizar?? plantel??
> *Formatilizar não existe. Plantel é a equipa, está correcto.
> 
> "Agradecemos a todos os sócios e a todos os associados." *são sinónimos?* Sim.
> 
> "Há muita ponto pela frente"
> Muito ponto/muitos pontos






okporip said:


> De nada. E, para não perder a oportunidade: "*pelas *correções".
> 
> Por + o -> pelo
> Por + a -> pela
> Por + os -> pelos
> Por + as -> pelas
> 
> Essas contrações são "obrigatórias" (quero dizer: nenhum falante nativo  do português deixa de praticá-las, seja na fala ou na escrita).



Há uma excepção, mas não vamos complicar agora.  Na frase em questão, só é correcto o uso da contra(c)ção.


----------



## okporip

englishmania said:


> Há uma excepção, mas não vamos complicar agora.  Na frase em questão, só é correcto o uso da contra(c)ção.



Compliquemos, sim! Eu, pelo menos, gostaria de conhecer a exce(p)ção...


----------



## englishmania

Enquanto a Vanda não vê...



okporip said:


> Compliquemos, sim! Eu, pelo menos, gostaria de conhecer a exce(p)ção...



Fiquei triste por os teus amigos não virem.  Fiquei triste pelos teus amigos não virem. 
Fiz isto pelos teus amigos. 

Apesar da chuva forte, saí. 
Apesar de a chuva ser forte, saí.    Apesar da chuva ser forte,... 

O facto de o João ser simpático facilitou o trabalho. 
O facto do João ser simpático...


----------



## okporip

englishmania said:


> Enquanto a Vanda não vê...
> 
> Fiquei triste por os teus amigos não virem.  Fiquei triste pelos teus amigos não virem.



É verdade... a informação sobre esse caso estava perdida nalgum canto aqui do meu disco rígido... Obrigado!


----------



## englishmania

De nada! .


----------



## Alacritas

Quanto às explicações do englishmania: primeiramente, obrigado; em segundo lugar, queria resolver umas dúvidas que eu tenho. 



			
				englishmania said:
			
		

> "Pró ano se puder ganhar a Champinhons Ligue, não vou hesitar 2 vezes." "hesitar duas vezes"  e a forma como pronuncia "Champions League"



Porque, exactamente, é que "hesitar duas vezes" é incorrecto? Pareceu-me um cadinho bizarro mas não sei por quê... 

Champinhon -- isso significa "mushroom"? Como "champignon" em francês? Só ouvi "cogumelo", mas talvez é uma tomada do francês (bem provável só na cabeça do Jesus...lol)?



			
				englishmania said:
			
		

> "Dependentemente de quem nos sair no sorteio, vamos ver o que fazemos"
> Dependendo/Consoante/Conforme



Há uma diferença entre estas três expressões? Pode me dar alguns exemplos?



			
				englishmania said:
			
		

> "Formatilizamos o plantel para esta época."
> Formatilizar não existe.



Então que queria dizer? Fazer que o plantel seja mais formal, ou uma coisa assim? Se isso é o caso, como dizer isso? Há um verbo que significa isto?




			
				englishmania said:
			
		

> Enquanto a Vanda não vê...
> 
> Fiquei triste por os teus amigos não virem.  Fiquei triste pelos teus amigos não virem.
> Fiz isto pelos teus amigos.
> 
> Apesar da chuva forte, saí.
> Apesar de a chuva ser forte, saí.   Apesar da chuva ser forte,...
> 
> O facto de o João ser simpático facilitou o trabalho.
> O facto do João ser simpático...



Percebo por quê é assim, mas o meu vocabulário gramatical não é suficiente...haha...então é por que são orações subordinadas, ou...? Tipo, quero dizer que "os teus amigos não virem" é a coisa que ficou triste, não os amigos, então não juntamos "por" e "os". É isso?

Obrigado ainda uma vez por toda a ajuda que vocês me dão. (E se podem [pudessem?] continuar a corrigir os meus erros de linguagem, seria bacano  )


----------



## englishmania

Alacritas said:


> Quanto às explicações da englishmania: primeiramente, obrigado; em segundo lugar, queria resolver umas dúvidas que eu tenho.
> 
> 
> 
> Porque, exactamente, é que "hesitar duas vezes" é incorrecto? Pareceu-me um cadinho bizarro mas não sei por quê...
> Hesitar duas vezes não soa bem. Parece a junção entre "não vou hesitar" e "não vou pensar duas vezes".
> 
> Champinhon -- isso significa "mushroom"? Como "champignon" em francês? Só ouvi "cogumelo", mas talvez é uma tomada do francês (bem provável só na cabeça do Jesus...lol)?
> Sim, champinhom significa cogumelos. No entanto, nem sei se Jorge Jesus disse mesmo isso (não ouvi a declaração). Quando o ouço dizer "Champions League", noto que o diz de outra forma ("shémpionsh ligue") não "Champinhon".
> 
> 
> "Dependentemente de quem nos sair no sorteio, vamos ver o que fazemos"
> Há uma diferença entre estas três expressões? Pode me dar alguns exemplos?
> Bem, a palavra "dependentemente" existe. No entanto, é mais frequente dizer-se "independentemente de..." e "dependendo de".
> ex.:_ Todos os indivíduos terão as mesmas oportunidades, independentemente da sua religião ou das suas crenças políticas.
> Uma mesma conjunção pode ter significados diferentes, dependendo do contexto da frase. _
> 
> "Formatilizamos o plantel para esta época."
> Então que queria dizer? Fazer que o plantel seja mais formal, ou uma coisa assim? Se isso é o caso, como dizer isso? Há um verbo que significa isto?
> Talvez formámos ou formatámos. Existe formalizámos, mas não sei a que se referia.
> 
> 
> Fiquei triste por os teus amigos não virem.
> Fiquei triste pelos teus amigos não virem.
> Fiz isso pelos teus amigos.
> 
> Para facilitar:
> 
> Fiquei triste - por que razão? Por os teus amigos não virem".
> _por  + (verbo) virem_  = por + o/a(s)
> 
> Fiz isso por quem?
> Pelos teus amigos. (não há verbo)
> _por + nome_  = pelo(a(s)
> 
> 
> Apesar de a chuva cair,...
> _Apesar de + verbo (cair)  = de + o/a(s)_
> 
> Apesar da chuva torrencial,...
> _Apesar de + nome = do/a(s)_


----------

